# BBQ Ideas



## Ripliancum (May 3, 2006)

I've been invited to a BBQ this weekend that is Bring your own meat to share. What meats are there that I could bring that aren't the usual hamburgers, hotdogs or chicken?  I want to be original.


----------



## texasgirl (May 3, 2006)

Brisket is my first thought. Just wait though, you are fixing to be bombarded with ideas!! Everyone on here loves a bbq!!


----------



## Andy M. (May 3, 2006)

Are we talking actual BBQ here or grilling?  You have to consider how much time will be available to cook the meat you bring.  A brisket will take several hours to bbq.  A steak will take several minutes to grill...


----------



## GB (May 3, 2006)

Flank or skirt steak. Do a search and you will find a bunch of recipes.


----------



## rickell (May 3, 2006)

*I Agree*



			
				Andy M. said:
			
		

> Are we talking actual BBQ here or grilling? You have to consider how much time will be available to cook the meat you bring. A brisket will take several hours to bbq. A steak will take several minutes to grill...


 
I AGREE IF THIS IS A ALL AFTERNOON EVENT AND HOW MUCH GRILL SPACE
WILL THERE BE WOULD MAKE UP MY MIND.    FOR GRILLING FISH IS ALWAYS
GOOD.  GRILLED VEGIES IS A MUST.   HOW ABOUT GRILLED PIZZA?


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 3, 2006)

Nice salmon or swordfish steak sound good to me!!


----------



## Shaheen (May 3, 2006)

I was looking through my bbq book for you. Here are some of the things I came across that looked good in the illustrations.
lemon grass prawns
char grilled tuna with peach salsa
chicken and prosciutto roll ups
warm thai chicken salad
honey and sage pork chops
lamb with honeyed onions
greek shish kebabs
chicken tikka chaat


----------



## CharlieD (May 3, 2006)

oh yeah, good old shish kebabs, made from neck meat of the pig, marinated for a day or even two prior the griling in asimple vinegar base marinade with a lot, and I mean a lot of diced sweet onions, yum. Never gets old.


----------



## The Z (May 3, 2006)

For grilling:

I like thickly-sliced (1"-1.5") pork loin sprinkled with kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper.

If you want to marinade, try a Honey-Ginger-Soy-Lemon blend.

Be careful NOT to overcook. Grill as you would a regular steak that you're trying to get Medium-Rare to Medium.


----------



## buckytom (May 3, 2006)

i agree with the z about pork loin. hmm, or how about marinated pork tenderloins? try allenmi's recipe using a 50/50 mix of orange juice and balsamic vinegar, with a coupla crushed garlic cloves tossed in.

i'll try to remember to bring in a brazillian chicken marinade to post tomorrow. 

how about shrimp skewers, with the shrimp deveined but the shells still intact, dusted with a rub like emeril's.

does it have to be meat?

how about double skewers of thick slices of sweet onions ans fennel, rubbed with evoo and s&p? or italian salad dressing marinated portabella mushrooms, grilled lightly on both side, then gorgonzola cheese melted into the caps.


----------



## CharlieD (May 4, 2006)

About pork loin, season them the night before, and cook only till rare or medium rare, mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## RDG (May 4, 2006)

These are wonderful. Prepare some little spits with pork fillet, bacon and sausage, and insert between every piece of meat a slice of yellow pepper or a dried plum, alternative. Few minutes.


----------



## Ripliancum (May 4, 2006)

I will have plenty of grill space. How long will it take to cook a pork loin? or pork tenderloins?


----------



## RPCookin (Jun 11, 2006)

A bit late on this one, but maybe the next time you'll want to try it... From Fine Cooking:

7-6-5 Pork Tenderloins

2 whole pork tenderoins... about 2 pounds

Brine the 2 tenderloins -- In a medium bowl, mix 1/2 cup kosher salt and 1/2 cup sugar with 1 quart cool water until dissolved. Trim the tenderloins of excess fat and silverskin and submerge them in the brine; let stand about 45 minutes. Remove the pork from the brine, rinse thoroughly, and pat dry.
Season and grill -- Rub the brined tenderloins all over with the glaze (sweet chili glaze, rosemary orange glaze, curry apple glaze recipes can be found at http://www.taunton.com/finecooking/index.asp) and then season with the pepper. Or, season to taste with another flavoring of your choice.

Heat a gas grill, turning all the burners to high until the grill is fully heated, 10 to 15 minutes.

Put the pork on the hot grill grate. Close the lid and grill for 7 minutes. Turn the pork over, close the lid, and grill for another 6 minutes. Turn off the heat (keep the lid closed) and continue to cook the pork for another 5 minutes. At this point, an instant-read thermometer inserted into the middle of the thickest end of the tenderloin should read 145° to 150°F. (If not, close the lid and let the pork continue to roast in the residual grill heat.) Remove the pork from the grill and let rest for 5 minutes before carving. Cut across the grain into 1/2-inch slices and serve immediately.


----------



## ella/TO (Jun 11, 2006)

Question: We have access to a Webber charcoal grill. I would love to do rack of lamb.....but haven't a clue as to how....I would think if I just put a whole rack on, closed the top, it might burn on the outside and not cook to med. rare inside. Appreciate any help you can send me...thanks gang!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 11, 2006)

ella, you are right on about it cooking unevenly. i have failed at my first attempt making a rack roast (it was a prime rib rack, larger, but is still the same idea) on the grill. it cooked exactly as you described, burned on the outside as the inside was still raw.

a few members suggested methods of indirect heat: i think i remember goodweed having a good suggestion with a pan under the meat, fire around the sides.

hopefully some of the more knowledgeable folks (goodweed, front and center! make a hole, make it wide for the man)   will be able to fill you in on lower temp cooking on a charcoal grill.


----------



## mish (Jun 11, 2006)

ella/TO said:
			
		

> Question: We have access to a Webber charcoal grill. I would love to do rack of lamb.....but haven't a clue as to how....I would think if I just put a whole rack on, closed the top, it might burn on the outside and not cook to med. rare inside. Appreciate any help you can send me...thanks gang!


 
Ella, maybe these links will be helpful.

http://www.weber.com/bbq/pub/recipe/menu.aspx

http://www.weber.com/bbq/pub/recipe/category.aspx?c=lamb


----------



## ella/TO (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank you buckytom and mish.....much appreciated!


----------



## mish (Jun 12, 2006)

ella/TO said:
			
		

> Thank you buckytom and mish.....much appreciated!


 
You are very welcome, Ella.  What time is dinner?


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 12, 2006)

Ribs Are Always Good, I Like The Grilled Salmon Or Shrimp Too


----------



## Wok before you fry (Jun 19, 2006)

A pork tenderloin is  agreat choice that gives you a lot of leeway.  You can search for a recipe to suit your tastes, apply a spice rub, or just purchase a loin pre-packaged and already flavored.

If you are looking to make a splash and have the grill to yourself, grill some dessert pizza's with fresh fruit, chocolate bits, and/or marshmallows.  They make a great finisher to any barbecue.


----------

